# Rules Nazis Wanted



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2006)

I am looking for up to four additional people with a high attention to detail to help proofread an upcoming final draft of the site's rules revisions and changes to:

The Terms of Service
Submission Agreement Pilocy
Site Standards of Etiquette (New)

Please state why you want to help (250 words of less). Bonus perks to those who: posses an anal retentive attention to detail, are described by their friends as "grammar nazis" and know how to roll Thac0. =D


----------



## TORA (Nov 10, 2006)

I know I am a "grammar Nazi", so I can help with the grammar and spelling, if needed.


----------



## skewerflash (Nov 10, 2006)

It's Policy, you better edit that Dragoneer.


----------



## furryskibum (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm a stickler for proper grammar as well, but would prefer to help on an only-if-you-REALLY-need-me basis.  XD


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2006)

skewerflash said:
			
		

> It's Policy, you better edit that Dragoneer.


You're hired! =P

I kid... but maybe not.


----------



## dave hyena (Nov 10, 2006)

THACO of 15 means 10 to hit AC 5.


----------



## skewerflash (Nov 10, 2006)

I can't take your offer Dragoneer, I have an irrational hatred towards nazis and english is not my mother tongue.


----------



## Rhainor (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been called "Mr. Grammar" before, I think that qualifies me as a Grammar Freak (don't like the term _Nazi_).  I'm the guy that types with proper grammar even in Instant-Messaging type stuff almost all the time (see my new sig).  Plus, I have a bit of Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder; stuff usually has to be _perfect_ before I'll quit messing with it.

Consider my services offered.

As for why I want to help...I'd prefer _not_ having to weather another drama-storm like the one we just had.  It's my hope that if the rules are clear and have as few loopholes as possible, it shouldn't happen again.

For examples of my rule-work, check the main Rules section and the RP Game Rules on my new message board (linked in my sig).


----------



## Tigricore (Nov 10, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> (250 words of less)


In the vein of *skewerflash*'s response... "_or_ less".


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 10, 2006)

I've taken all kinds of tests and college courses that will tell you I've got some understanding, if not a command, of the English language (5/5 on both of the AP English scores and some English 109 honors class). But more important than my understanding of English, it is very, very important to me that the rules are clear and easy to comprehend so that we can cut back on the large amounts of *unintentional* rule breaking that I see around the site.

And I can _totally_ roll THAC0, though I feel the 3.5 system is superior.


----------



## Emerson (Nov 10, 2006)

I am not a grammar Nazi. I am grammar _Hitler_.


----------



## Dickie (Nov 10, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> I am not a grammar Nazi. I am grammar _Hitler_.



lol Ich bin Grammatik Hitler!


----------



## furry (Nov 10, 2006)

I written the good english grammer, know you?
I be dunjun 'n dragun player also so I knowing what taco is : ))

PS

Is there being creation other language documentation?
You not able telling from here present post but english is not my mother language because french it is!


----------



## Master_Oki_Akai (Nov 10, 2006)

Ya know, I work with a lot of writers so I proofread all kinds of things.  And as a teacher I'm at least experienced in clarification of terms and speaking to have implemented it into my own mannerisms and writing.

So I'll help with it and proofread as well if you like.


----------



## Aikon (Nov 10, 2006)

Can't help you there, I'm just the opposite... I change sentence structure and mispronouce words at will.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 10, 2006)

Okay, I'll help. I'm pretty much the only person in my graduating class who aced the grammar unit in all my English classes. Contact me at will.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 10, 2006)

It occurs to me to tack on the fact that my boyfriend is an English major (and also NOT A FURRY) so he could act as a satellite, uninterested third party rule nazi.


----------



## I_Own_Charles (Nov 10, 2006)

ZIEG HEIL!

I'm an Englilsh* major as well as a certified grammar nazi and would love to be of assistance.


*"Englilsh" spelling is a joke derrived from the Homestarrunner.com 'Strongbad' e-mails.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 10, 2006)

furry said:
			
		

> Is there being creation other language documentation?


At the moment, no. English and Oompa Loompa are the only official languages FA recognizes at this moment.

Although, I am not against people translating the documentation unofficially, but there will be no unsupported foreign-language docs. Unless it's translated into Zimbabwe. I am all about Zimbabwe.


----------



## timoran (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm a rules nazi, in case you still need one. I made the rules for the Lik-Sang forums... which are no more, obviously.


----------



## Aquin (Nov 10, 2006)

Id like to help out, being unable to donate drives me friggin crazy. I want to help out in everyway im able to but also seeing as im unable to program (well, i can, but not very well and not in the language you guys need), id love to help you guys at least oversee submissions and revise the TOS. Since im not a full time student and i work only on weekends, ive got alot of extra time i can spare. Besides, untill i get my paws on the PS3 im gonna be really bored .


----------



## Pico (Nov 10, 2006)

pick me cuz i'm kool


----------



## Wolfblade (Nov 10, 2006)

I think I have a fairly strong grasp of the English language, but there's no shortage of examples of me talking for you to draw your own conclusions from.

I want to help, and I think I could be of use to you with this. So I'm here if you need me ^_^


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 10, 2006)

don't let the stories on my FApage fool you. i have always gotten straight As in spelling back in school. won my share of school spelling bee's too.

(as for the 2 typo ridden stories they were done as pics in MSpaint and can't be changed now cuz of it)


----------



## Swampwulf (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd offer my services as a proofer and clarifier, but to be honest I'm waiting to see what's been changed before deciding if the new TOS/ Submissions agreement is something that I feel comfortable with.

I'd feel quite the fool if I agreed to assist in cleaning it up only to find that I found it unacceptable.

Best of luck with it all!
Looking forward to seeing what you folks are getting put together.


----------



## Summercat (Nov 11, 2006)

Why should you consider me?

Well, for one thing, I love grammar. But I suck at spelling - luckily, there's this wonderful thing called a 'spell check', so that doesn't worry me too much. And only people who are stuck on Second Edition use THAC0.

Aside from that, well... there's no language called Zimbabwe that I know of, Dragoneer. ^_^


----------



## timoran (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 11, 2006)

look whenever i am typing casually i don't care honestly. especially not this late at night. geez you two should grow up a little more. oh no i did it again. besides what part of _SPELLING_ did you not understand? did i say grammar? no i said S-P-E-L-L-I-N-G.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> geez you two should grow up a little more.



And you should lighten up. They were obviously just poking fun.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 11, 2006)

................ said:
			
		

> They were obviously just poking fun.



my whole point exactly. to poke fun is rude. anyway this is off topic so i will not continue in this manner.

to the admins i withdraw my offer to help.

edit: *disregards arshes, kiniel, and foxstar's next post*


----------



## Arshes Nei (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm sorry but if I saw that at a "job interview" I would have hired timoran right on the spot for fitting the credentials for the job. XD That was win. If you're going to be sore about it, you *should have made yourself look better!* It's all about competition!


----------



## Mitch_DLG (Nov 11, 2006)

I read and review legal documents and contracts all day, then have to form contracts of my own and directive measures using rather intricate and specific legal wording.

There's no way I'm also going to do that in my off time, too. =P


----------



## Kiniel (Nov 11, 2006)

I think there's something almost paradoxical about people on a message board talking about how they are truly grammar nazis on the inside.  It's just a bit ironic, if you consider the convential image of the forum poster.  ^_^

I'm something of a closet grammar nazi since people react oddly when an otherwise math/science-oriented person starts correcting them on grammar.  It's not my fault, anyway.  Ending sentences with prepositions is something up with which I shall not put.  

I would also like to mention that no one managed to realize that D-WOLF's third sentence was a sentence fragment.  I am saddened by this.  (Sorry, D-WOLF...)

(Sorry, I'm aware that this is only very loosely on-topic; people talking about grammar makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.  For those of you wondering, I did indeed go out of my way to use a semicolon just then.  Semicolons are my friends.)


----------



## Foxstar (Nov 11, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> look whenever i am typing casually i don't care honestly. especially not this late at night. geez you two should grow up a little more. oh no i did it again. besides what part of _SPELLING_ did you not understand? did i say grammar? no i said S-P-E-L-L-I-N-G.



/wrists

Spelling and grammer go hand and hand. Don't make me pull up PA's grammar and spelling guides :lol:


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 11, 2006)

What part of "I withdraw" do you people not understand? STFU and leave me alone. You know there is this little thing called tact out there you guys. I suggest that you look it up.


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 11, 2006)

Wolfblade promoted.


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Wolfblade promoted.



Good call, IMO.


----------



## furryskibum (Nov 11, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto.  :3


----------



## DavidN (Nov 11, 2006)

[Post re-thought to avoid sparking a huge argument again]

Suffice to say, Timoran, that was hilarious. Sorry, blackdragoon.


----------



## imnohbody (Nov 11, 2006)

Foxstar said:
			
		

> Spelling and _grammer_ go hand and hand.



Define "irony"...


----------



## blade (Nov 11, 2006)

It is quite ironic.

I wouldn't mind since there are those out there that have trouble keeping track of their, there, and they're, as well as to, too, and two.  The way that your and you're tend to be mangled makes me wonder.  Though if it is too late, I mind not since there are those that are probably better qualified.


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm hurt 

I'LL NEVER OFFER TO HELP YOU FUHURGURUAFIHITNITY ADMINS AGAIN EVER

*cuts wrists*


----------



## Dragoneer (Nov 11, 2006)

imnohbody said:
			
		

> Foxstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grammar? You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 11, 2006)

I know what you're talking about, blade - I've seen the word "your" misused so often that it's beginning to look wrong no matter where it's placed.


----------



## WelcomeTheCollapse (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grammar? You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.



I see what you did there. >.>


----------



## furryskibum (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> Grammar? You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.



Inconceivable!!!


----------



## Surgat (Nov 11, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> What part of "I withdraw" do you people not understand? STFU and leave me alone. You know there is this little thing called tact out there you guys. I suggest that you look it *up.*



The emphasis above is mine. You ended a sentence with a preposition.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 11, 2006)

I can probably help with stylistic points, thanks to a few communication/writing courses Iâ€™ve taken. When I read books or academic papers, I do so carefully to avoid missing anything subtle in an argument, and sometimes to get through dense writing. However, given that some of your staff members seem to disagree vehemently with the notion of contractual obligation, if I helped you with proofreading, how do I know I would not be wasting my time? 

Are you going to make it clear what rules you expect moderators to uphold (either specific moderators, classes of moderators, or all of them), and the users can expect the moderators to uphold?  Are you willing to replace moderators that prove themselves unreliable, either through their actions, or through stating that the position of moderator does not carry any obligation to uphold a rule they donâ€™t like, _even if_ they agreed to uphold it in taking the position? Can we expect moderators to take their position seriously?

After the implementation of the new TOS, if users can reasonably expect not to run into problems with moderator reliability or confusion about moderator duties, Iâ€™m available.


----------



## blackdragoon (Nov 11, 2006)

so what if i did? you gonna e-sue me? like i can remember what a preposition is anyway. i finished school 6 years ago and can't remember every single bit of info i learned there. 

also i type the same way i talk. i suggest you people learn to deal with it and get on with your lives. or would you rather i decide to use L33T speak from now on?

huh? h0w 480u7 17?


----------



## Surgat (Nov 11, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> so what if i did? you gonna e-sue me? like i can remember what a preposition is anyway. i finished school 6 years ago and can't remember every single bit of info i learned there.



Don't make me call my e-lawyer and take you to e-court, mister. 

            



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> also i type the same way i talk. i suggest you people learn to deal with it and get on with your lives. or would you rather i decide to use L33T speak from now on?
> 
> huh? h0w 480u7 17?


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 11, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> so what if i did? you gonna e-sue me? like i can remember what a preposition is anyway. i finished school 6 years ago and can't remember every single bit of info i learned there.



Not going to say how long ago I left... 



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> also i type the same way i talk. i suggest you people learn to deal with it and get on with your lives. or would you rather i decide to use L33T speak from now on?
> 
> huh? h0w 480u7 17?



_*pencils in D-Wolf for the 1337 ToS translation*_


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 11, 2006)

D-WOLF, I'm gonna make one thing clear; people are continuing to pick on you about this spelling and grammar thing because you are overreacting to it. You're being WAY too defensive. If you can't laugh it off, you should just leave it alone.


----------



## nrr (Nov 11, 2006)

Surgat said:
			
		

> The emphasis above is mine. You ended a sentence with a preposition.


You take that rule too seriously.  The verb itself is _to look up_.  Should we say, "I have a word up which to look," instead of saying the more obvious version of the sentence?  It sounds kind of awkward and snobbish to me, as if someone's trying to be an Old Norse purist with regard to clause structure.

Really, I don't think that's the goal of Queen's English as we Americans have bastardized it.  Also, our infinitives in English have the preposition after the stem.  Deal.  It isn't like German where _to look up_ would be _nachschauen_, with the preposition before the stem.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 11, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> Surgat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...










			
				nrr said:
			
		

> Should we say, "I have a word up which to look," instead of saying the more obvious version of the sentence?  It sounds kind of awkward and snobbish to me, as if someone's trying to be an Old Norse purist with regard to clause structure.



Why not â€œI have to look up a word,â€ â€œI have a word to look up in the dictionary,â€ â€œI have a definition to find,â€ et cetera? There are plenty of alternatives to â€œI have a word to look upâ€ and "I have a word up which to look.â€ 



			
				nrr said:
			
		

> Also, our infinitives in English have the preposition after the stem.  Deal.  It isn't like German where _to look up_ would be _nachschauen_, with the preposition before the stem.



k


----------



## DavidN (Nov 11, 2006)

That sandwich looks strangely threatening.

And on the subject of German, I get the feeling that someone decided the German language's spelling was just too neat and logical, and made the grammar completely insane to make up for it.


----------



## nrr (Nov 11, 2006)

Surgat said:
			
		

> Why not â€œI have to look up a word,â€ â€œI have a word to look up in the dictionary,â€ â€œI have a definition to find,â€ et cetera? There are plenty of alternatives to â€œI have a word to look upâ€ and "I have a word up which to look.â€


That's more syllables and instant lose when spoken, and using another word is merely side-stepping the problem.  Granted, it could potentially be more keystrokes as well when typed, but we are being verbose here, so that could be a moot point.  To those of us with CTS like mad and an ulnar deviation in one wrist, though, those extra keystrokes can be somewhat painful.

Also, Smart Quotes(tm) are the dumbest fucking invention known to man.  I just thought I'd throw that out there.   I say normal weak quotes ("") or bust, not these new high-order fucking not-everyone-supports-them quotes (â€œâ€).  The Web is not printed typeset medium; therefore, there is no need for special symbols that will only be used on printed typeset documents, such as formal scientific papers.  Discuss.


----------



## nrr (Nov 11, 2006)

DavidN said:
			
		

> And on the subject of German, I get the feeling that someone decided the German language's spelling was just too neat and logical, and made the grammar completely insane to make up for it.


Actually, after a while, German grammar starts to show a lot of logic.  And those of us who know English while learning it are available an additional bonus; we already know 40% of the rules.

The other 60% are inflected language cruft that we don't use anymore.


----------



## N3X15 (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> furry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N0 1337 f0r |_|5 H4x0rz?


----------



## uncia2000 (Nov 11, 2006)

**prepares to cut back off-topic posts**

==========



			
				Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I am looking for up to four three additional people with a high attention to detail to help proofread an upcoming final draft of the site's rules revisions and changes to:
> 
> The Terms of Service
> Submission Agreement Pilocy (sic)
> ...



_continue, please..._


----------



## Surgat (Nov 11, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I am looking for up to four additional people with a high attention to detail to help proofread an upcoming final draft of the site's rules revisions and changes to:
> 
> The Terms of Service
> Submission Agreement Pilocy
> ...



â€œPolicyâ€ is misspelled, you should capitalize â€œNazisâ€, you should have placed a comma after "Nazis," "anal retentive" is incorrect, there needs to be a hyphen in-between them or switched to "anally retentive," and in "(250 words of less)" you have a typo: it should be "or" as opposed to "of."


----------



## Surgat (Nov 11, 2006)

nrr said:
			
		

> Surgat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps people without CTS should write and/or edit the new TOS, Submission Agreement Policy, and Site Standards of Etiquette? It might make things easier for everybody. 



			
				nrr said:
			
		

> Also, Smart Quotes(tm) are the dumbest fucking invention known to *man.  I* just thought I'd throw that out *there.   I* say normal weak quotes ("") or bust, not these new high-order fucking not-everyone-supports-them quotes *(â€œâ€).  The* Web is not printed typeset medium; therefore, there is no need for special symbols that will only be used on printed typeset documents, such as formal scientific *papers.  Discuss.*



I added emphasis to highlight spacing errors. Other than that, thanks for the information. Do you have a point?


----------



## Surgat (Nov 11, 2006)

*Oh dear lord...*



			
				Aquin said:
			
		

> Id like to help out, being unable to donate drives me friggin crazy. I want to help out in everyway im able to but also seeing as im unable to program (well, i can, but not very well and not in the language you guys need), id love to help you guys at least oversee submissions and revise the TOS. Since im not a full time student and i work only on weekends, ive got alot of extra time i can spare. Besides, untill i get my paws on the PS3 im gonna be really bored .



*I'd* like to help out, being unable to donate drives me *friggin'* crazy. I want to help out in everyway *I'm* able *to,* but also seeing as *I'm* unable to program *(I* can, but not very well and not in the language you guys need), *I'd* love to help you guys at least oversee submissions and revise the TOS. Since *im* not a full time student and *I* work only on weekends, *I've* got *a lot* of extra time *I* can spare. Besides, until *I* get my *hands* on *a* PS3 *Iâ€™m gonna'* be really *bored.* 

I added emphasis to highlight basic error corrections. 

The quoted passage would also _read_ better as: 

â€œIâ€™d like to help. I am unable to donate money or program to a degree useful for FAâ€™s purposes, but proofreading the new TOS and other documents _is_ a way I can contribute to the siteâ€™s functioning. I am only a part time student and part time employee, and have plenty of time to devote to proofreading.â€


----------



## DavidN (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I'd hire him (if only to shut him up. )

I'll make an offer of help as well in order to stop messing up the thread even further - I've had to write several acres of detailed and precise project reports before, which was a task that included correcting the confused grammar of my semi-literate team members. And I'm sad enough to be in the "grammarpolice" LJ community.

(Incidentally, most of the posts in said community end up looking strangely like this one.)


----------



## Pumeleon (Nov 16, 2006)

As a linguistics major with aspirations of being a lawyer, in addition to being a judge-in-training for Magic: The Gathering, I believe I have the knowledge and experience needed to refine and codify any and all rules, laws, terms of service, agreements, statutes, or guidelines. I am a student of both Latin and Japanese with a history of making rules for Counter Strike clans, other furry boards - such as the short-lived IFPL YaBB board, clubs and organizations. I have the ability to notice imprecisions in speech and grammar, and I know what "lexical ambiguity" means. In addition to this, I'm a programmer; eight bits can make a world of difference when you're dealing with a computer.

I believe I can assist you in any fashion you require where codification is necessary.


----------

